# Case Cleaner



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

This thread is only about chemical case cleaners. If you use a tumbler I am not interested in hearing about it in this particular thread. What I *am* curious about is chemical cleaners, how they work etc. I had read in a thread somewhere else that tumbling brass with fired primers could increase your exposure to lead as the dust from the primer can be tossed into the air during the tumbling process unless you moisten your media, add fabric softener sheet, or seal the tumbler to prevent dust leaks. This got me wondering if chemical cleaner is a good alternative since it was mentioned briefly in ABCs of reloading.

So my questions are for anyone that uses chemical solvents/cleaners on your brass cases.(if anyone here does)

If you do, why do you use chemical cleaner and what brand(s) do you prefer? Do you deprime your brass before soaking it? If so, or if not why? How long do you soak it for? How many times can you reuse a batch of chemical cleaner? I am guessing that cleaning brass with the primers in would shorten the number of reuses since you are cleaning the primers as well, or am I guessing totally off base? Also if you left the primers in would the primer pockets get cleaned during the soak or would you then have to clean the primer pockets after depriming?


----------

